# One Remote to Control them All?



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

Coming along in this TiVo journey - I have been a Logitech Harmony One (OLD model) for several years - using it to control the TV, receiver and Satellite, but now TiVo. I managed to set up an activity on my Harmony, but it leaves something to be desired. It isn't nearly as capable as the TiVo Vox remote. 
I also managed to get my TiVo remote to turn both the receiver and TV on and off with the single TV power button (yay forum search!), but there really isn't any way to switch activities on the Vox remote, so I still need the Harmony for that. 
Has anyone found a single remote solution that works? Is the TiVo Slide Pro remote the best option (but no voice control)?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've programmed quite a few Harmony's with TiVo's and they can do a fine job.

Unfortunately, I've requested many times to the Harmony 'database people' to fix the default TiVo settings and it never gets done.

So, you have to go in and do it manually.

I change Menu to TiVo (That's obvious to me, right?)

Clear, Zoom, Live, etc all need to be set.

Change Power Settings to leave the TiVo all the time.

It's also possible to add a Series 3 TiVo and obtain the List button, if you're so inclined.

-KP


----------



## LDBecker (Feb 1, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> I've programmed quite a few Harmony's with TiVo's and they can do a fine job.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've requested many times to the Harmony 'database people' to fix the default TiVo settings and it never gets done.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the push - My Harmony One uses the old Harmony software and it's a little funky to navigate. I was able to get in and make most of the changes I needed to make - I probably want to make a Netflix button on the LCD. Is it possible make a button to go right to Amazon with just one command/macro?

My wife seems quite happy with the way it's working out - and Netflix is a LOT snappier on the Tivo Bolt Vox than it was on our Dish Hopper.

Which Harmony remote do you prefer? My Harmony One is in fair shape - it's obviously seen some use over the past decade or so - and it was replaced by Logitech once for the swelling battery issue, which actually caused it not to fit in the charger correctly (I think).

Thanks so much!
Larry


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The 900 was a long time favorite for me, which is really similar to the One, but included a 'hub' and programmed really fast.

I've gotten to where I really like the new Hub based products. Since they all pretty much use the same IR Database, the only difference ends up being programing and how it feels in your hand.

I will say that all the Touch Screen Remotes and I don't get along too well.

-KP


----------



## sbhnet (Jul 11, 2014)

LDBecker said:


> Coming along in this TiVo journey - I have been a Logitech Harmony One (OLD model) for several years - using it to control the TV, receiver and Satellite, but now TiVo. I managed to set up an activity on my Harmony, but it leaves something to be desired. It isn't nearly as capable as the TiVo Vox remote.
> I also managed to get my TiVo remote to turn both the receiver and TV on and off with the single TV power button (yay forum search!), but there really isn't any way to switch activities on the Vox remote, so I still need the Harmony for that.
> Has anyone found a single remote solution that works? Is the TiVo Slide Pro remote the best option (but no voice control)?


I also have the Harmony One and it still does the job for me with what I need except for one thing: I can't program the Exit button to match up with the TiVo Vox Remote that came as a bundle with my TiVo Bolt. Since it's not the "original" remote, I'm up the creek. Any suggestions? Would the model number of a TiVo Bolt Vox do the trick? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

This sums it up pretty well:

Harmony and Hydra, the quest for a back button

-KP


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I keep wondering why this has been such an issue for Harmony users, so I decided to add the "Tivo BOLT" to a Harmony of mine to see what happened.

By default, the BACK command isn't assigned to any button at all. The CLEAR command is assigned to the EXIT button. The ZOOM command is on the last page of on-screen buttons.

So in MyHarmony, click BUTTONS then pick your TIVO DVR device in the REMOTES section, then drag the BACK command from the list onto the EXIT button. Now, repeat the procedure by picking your WATCH TV activity (or whatever you call the activity you run to watch Tivo), and drag BACK onto the EXIT button.

While you're at it, move whatever commands you use often to the first page. For me, that's ZOOM, CLEAR and slo-mo.

Since the default button assignments are always terrible, I always reassign several buttons without giving it a second thought. I guess this is why so many of us just scratch our heads when someone has an issue with a missing function. There is no need to learn any new commands. They've been in the database for years. Just assign the appropriate functions to the buttons of your choice, and the problem is solved.


----------

